# Good knife sharpening place



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

where is a good place and not to much money to sharpen a coupel knife for me. I was dum and didnt not sharpen them liek I was so post to and now they are dead. So I need to get them in to get a good sharp edge on them. So any info would be great. Thanks guys/and gals


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Look up in the yellow pages for a cutlery story... or call your local favorite resteraunt and find out who they contract with to sharpen their knives.

BE **** CAREFUL THOUGH WITH PROFESSIONALLY SHARPENED KNIVES! You wont believe how sharp they will come back. Might want to keep a suture kit in your pack 8) 

-DallanC


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Have you tried one of those "LANSKY" style knife sharpener sets? Pretty easy to use and great for the sharpener challenged.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huntoholic said:


> Have you tried one of those "LANSKY" style knife sharpener sets? Pretty easy to use and great for the sharpener challenged.


+1, I have it and like it. You keep nice straight edge on your blades. I do finish off with a fine buck ceramic block though. Now if someone could figure out a faster easier way to sharpen serrated blades LOL!

-DallanC


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

dkhntrdstn .......I heard a rumor once that Cabela's can sharpen your knifes while you wait. I've been meaning to check it out but never have.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> dkhntrdstn .......I heard a rumor once that Cabela's can sharpen your knifes while you wait. I've been meaning to check it out but never have.


I will have to call them and see what they say.Thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I will second the Lansky option. Sure, you have to do it yourself, but for $50 you can get a kit that has 5 different hones, from coarse to super fine. It will last you a good long while, and I'm guessing that during the lifetime of the kit, you would need to have your knives sharpened professionally at least several times each. It would definitely save you money in the long run!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> dkhntrdstn .......I heard a rumor once that Cabela's can sharpen your knifes while you wait. I've been meaning to check it out but never have.


I called them yesterday and they dont do it.They wioll show you how to use the sharping tools they have down there.

Thanks Guys keep them coming. I want to work on them by my self. But right now I dont have time to sit down and do it with trying to pack up to move and get some scouting trips in befor the hunt.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

I just bring mine in to the office and Shawn sharpens them for me no charge.

You don't have a Shawn in your office? That's to bad you should hire one there good for lots of different things, sharpening knives, brick masonry, driving the trucks, climbing in the attics and crawl spaces. everyone should have at least one. :wink:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Razors Edge custom knives in Salt Lake provides a knife sharpening service. Call this number.

801-918-3725


----------

